# Subwoofer pop



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I was watching Hot Pursuit at -12 on master volume and when a shot was fired the subwoofer made a loud pop. I turned it down to -17 and the re watched the same scene and the pop was gone.
The movie is not one with high spl or dynamic. I'm concerned and need advise for the pop. I'm afraid it's the avr or sub.
Please help.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi asere. The times I've heard a pop from a sub, it was bottoming out. I would be surprised if this were the case with the KK. Especially with a track that's not really that hot. That's all I got. Sorry...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Hi asere. The times I've heard a pop from a sub, it was bottoming out. I would be surprised if this were the case with the KK. Especially with a track that's not really that hot. That's all I got. Sorry...


Thanks. I agree it's not a hot track. What's interesting when watching a hot track there is no issue. It's the second movie that's not hot that this has happened. I wonder if it's the disk track that has an audio glitch.
Can the avr be the issue?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If it doesn't happen when your playing a hot track then I wouldn't think it is the avr. Do you have some test tones you can play through the sub? Maybe you can isolate the freq that it happens.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

If it were the avr, I don't know what it would be. If the trim is too high I've read that, that can introduce distortion into the signal. I doubt that's the case but idk. Seems like an anomaly in the track but...
Have you tried it at the higher volume again?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> If it were the avr, I don't know what it would be. If the trim is too high I've read that, that can introduce distortion into the signal. I doubt that's the case but idk. Seems like an anomaly in the track but...
> Have you tried it at the higher volume again?


I tried it at same volume and did it again. At lower it was gone. 
Now something crazy. With a different movie that's doesn't work the sub it does it at this one scene high or even low volume.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow. I would get ahold of KK. Especially since it was fixed not too long ago. I've heard subs make weird sounds when the female connectors wiggled Loose to the point they were just resting on the terminals. I'm sure this is not the case. 
I'd try KK CS.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Wow. I would get ahold of KK. Especially since it was fixed not too long ago. I've heard subs make weird sounds when the female connectors wiggled Loose to the point they were just resting on the terminals. I'm sure this is not the case.
> I'd try KK CS.


Sorry I hadn't upgraded the forum on the kk issue awhile back. The sub did not have to be fixed. It was the avr pre out but somehow worked again. I'm going to watch insidious 3 tonight and see.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok I solved the mystery but partially. When I turn audyssey OFF even though the trim is at +1.5 the pop stopped on the same scene. This was with MV at -12 and -8.
Now why would audyssey cause the pop?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Ok I solved the mystery but partially. When I turn audyssey OFF even though the trim is at +1.5 the pop stopped on the same scene. This was with MV at -12 and -8. Now why would audyssey cause the pop? Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 dynamicEQ?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> dynamicEQ?


My 805 has no Deq. If audyssey is on it pops but off it does not.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> My 805 has no Deq. If audyssey is on it pops but off it does not.


 interesting. I wonder if older versions calibrate with a kind of house curve similar to how DEQ would shape the curve. This is absolutely based on zero information. Just trying to come up with something. Curious, have you measured?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> interesting. I wonder if older versions calibrate with a kind of house curve similar to how DEQ would shape the curve. This is absolutely based on zero information. Just trying to come up with something. Curious, have you measured?


I haven't measured. I'm wondering if the audyssey on the 805 went bad.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Probably the wrong time of night, but maybe another audyssey cal would be in order soon. 
I think it's funny, I read about guys running audyssey over and over again, and for some reason I find it a pain. Probably cause I never get the house to myself. Lol 
I wish I had a good answer for you. I hate watching movies all puckered up waiting for a sub to blow up.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Probably the wrong time of night, but maybe another audyssey cal would be in order soon.
> I think it's funny, I read about guys running audyssey over and over again, and for some reason I find it a pain. Probably cause I never get the house to myself. Lol
> I wish I had a good answer for you. I hate watching movies all puckered up waiting for a sub to blow up.


I know I don't get the house to myself often either. I have no choice and redo audyssey hopefully next week. Watching insidious 3 now with audyssey ON. Hopefully no pop lol!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

So how did go during insidious 3? No mention in the "movie" thread so...good?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> So how did go during insidious 3? No mention in the "movie" thread so...good?


All was good until it popped towards the end. I emailed audyssey and the said to go up on the gain and then calibrate to get closer to -10 to avoid that.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> All was good until it popped towards the end. I emailed audyssey and the said to go up on the gain and then calibrate to get closer to -10 to avoid that.


 is that to say the trim was too high(i.e.: -5 vs-10?)


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> is that to say the trim was to high(i.e.: -5 vs-10?).


With Kreisel on the gain there is a reference level that you are suppose to leave it on. So I'm not sure exactly what setting that is. It's not like others were you start at nine o'clock or so. Having said that I'm going to take it away from reference and start at a + 3 gain, calibrate and see if I get around a -5.
I guess reference on the Kreisel is a low gain to begin with.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Anymore trouble with this?


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd run the AVR's measurements with the microphone again, and see if the AVR sets the decibel level near the same point it did initially. If it's within 1-2 dB of other setup I wouldn't worry. If it was at - 6 dB before and measures + 8 dB now the subs been damaged. If not seems like bad clipping or transition of the AVR crossover decoding the track. 
Recommend switching through your listening modes. Set it on all stereo or full mono and play a song with good amount of bass you're familiar with. 
When a system is properly set up I enjoy the all stereo mode majority of the time. On some movies the THX Select 2 (not the THX DTS) is superior


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Since, I relocated the sub to a corner but I haven't tried it again. I will try sometime.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Since, I relocated the sub to a corner but I haven't tried it again. I will try sometime.



I was just curious. Not trying to get you to blow it up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I was just curious. Not trying to get you to blow it up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know lol but I'm still curious. Now corner loaded I got a trim of -8 most likely because being on a corner it excites the sub.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I know lol but I'm still curious. Now corner loaded I got a trim of -8 most likely because being on a corner it excites the sub.



Indeed it does. How's the performance, overall? In the corner I mean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Can I suggest the sub may have fallen asleep and woke up? My sub gives a pop when it turns on.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Indeed it does. How's the performance, overall? In the corner I mean.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the corner it's nice too. Maybe a little better than front middle wall. Mid seems tighter.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

megageek said:


> Can I suggest the sub may have fallen asleep and woke up? My sub gives a pop when it turns on.


I know what you mean except it was wide awake when it happened.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I know what you mean except it was wide awake when it happened.



Rofl...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

